# Stripes on beak



## Blissy (Oct 17, 2013)

My male cockatiel is starting to get stripes on his beak, is that because he is getting older or what.

Thanks

earl: :cinnamon:


----------



## Scribbles (Jun 28, 2012)

I remember someone asking that and the answer was that it was normal. And it's on younger birds too.


----------



## Double Trouble (Nov 24, 2013)

stripes on the beak?

im pretty new to cockatiels, i got my first tiel in november '13 so i am interested in seeing photos if you can get them


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Strips on a cockatiels beak is an indication of a pied split

Made by Sussane Russo


----------



## Blissy (Oct 17, 2013)

ok, thank you heaps every one. the male cocokatiel is pied but i wasnt sure if he was split. Thank you.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

If your 'tiel is visual pied, he can't be split as well. Being a visual pied or split to pied causes stripy beaks. These can vary in colour from dark to light grey/brown, and are more vibrant on pink beaks.


----------



## ccollin13 (May 24, 2013)

They can also vary in width. Some are very thin. My mom's tiel Tommy is pied and has a fairly thick stripe.

It's a completely normal trait for a pied to have! I think it's super adorable.


----------

